# My latest batch of sticks



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have posted pics of these before on other threads but here they are together for anyone who has not seen them.

The first two use restored bleached antler.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry! Forgot to mention the shanks are She Oak (_*Allocasuarina). *_The left side stick has been lightly sanded.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Very unique sticks. Very nice


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice work Mick! Those are good looking sticks.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking sticks Mick! Great job you've done on them as well. I like how you've left the shanks a bit rustic looking.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one bit of a fan of antler sticks


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great job Mick! I'm hoping to get some antler to work with yet this season.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I buy mine from a local (Melbourne!!!) supplier. I have also purchased these from Ebay as I am desperate to make some sticks with Roe (which will be for selling).

I may have an outlet available at a local shop. We'll see.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

interested to see what you come up with

i some times buy buffalo horn of ebay trouble is they not usually the best quality. mostly okay for a market stick but large peices for a carved toppers are hard to come by


----------

